# Pimafix



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

1. what is it? 
2. can i use it for fin rot?
3. does it work? 

I told my mom to pick me up some Kanaplex or Furan 2, but she calls and says 'the pet store guy said to get this' i was like ' holy chizz!WOW. No, dont ever listen to those F*cktards' then she said that the only place to get kanaplex and furan 2 is online so i will order those today, but as far as what i have right now, is Pimafix as bad as Melafix? i used that and it DIDN'T work, so if so, i will return it or something....


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Someone told me that pimafix and melafix can damage the labyrinth organ in a betta which will affect their breathing forever.

Please google.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I did. It didnt tell me anything i needed to know, it just said some stuff on yahoo answers. So i decided to post here and ask the ACTUAL fish experts...


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is a useful link

http://www.bettafish.com/forumdisplay.php?f=101


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Anything that ends with -fix can damage their labyrinth organ. They have tea tree oil in them that can possibly kill them. For people who had success with it are just lucky that their Bettas didn't get injured.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh. my . GOD. i hate pet stores. that link... goes to this forum? its has a list of betta emergancies lol.... ?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Gah my bad!

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumMedication4.html


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, thank you, i'll check that out...

im like on the verge of tears, i hate fin rot


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

so Pimafix i okay? it only mentioned Melafix as possibly harming the labyrinth...


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I think anything with melaleuca is what the article said. Which means it has tea tree oil in it.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

did it say pimafix had that in it?


----------



## Maura (May 13, 2012)

Steer clear of medications ending in -FIX.



MistersMom said:


> oh. my . GOD. i hate pet stores.


Also, please try not to lump all pet stores and pet store employees into one awful group. As a pet store employee specializing in fish, I find that to be quite offensive. I understand that you're frustrated, but please realize that not all pet stores and pet store employees are the same.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sorry. .-. its just this is the 2nd one to sell me a 'FIX' thing specifically for my betta. there should be more like you in pet stores.


----------



## Maura (May 13, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> I'm sorry. .-. its just this is the 2nd one to sell me a 'FIX' thing specifically for my betta. there should be more like you in pet stores.


Most large-chain employees are given information from care sheets that are usually horribly incorrect. My recommendation is to try to find a local pet store (LPS) to go to. You might have more luck there!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i went to my local one too, but the lady told me, to only feed my fish once every other day, and only 1 pellet, thats when i lost all faith in her lol.


----------



## Maura (May 13, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> i went to my local one too, but the lady told me, to only feed my fish once every other day, and only 1 pellet, thats when i lost all faith in her lol.


Oy vey. I'm so sorry. 

I don't understand how some employees can blindly accept information given to them about their so-called area of expertise and not do their own research!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, yeah, its fine,


----------



## marshamore (Apr 20, 2012)

I've had two fish with bad cases of fin rot... both I have treated successfully. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysj4_c9Uv8Q&feature=plcp before.
http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/2149/dscn0799i.jpg after.

and sparta, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc01p9T0DIc&feature=plcp before.
and now: http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/2653/spartaaaa2.png

With a heated one gallon tank, I did 100% changes daily, for a week. That's all I had to do to backtrack the damage that had been done...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeaah, but my Delta went from looking like a normal delta to looking like a female..... :/


----------

